# New twist on the Pellical...



## SonnyE (May 3, 2018)

I remembered a turning display stand I bought years ago when I was selling turned wooden pens at the swap meet.
So I found it and tried it out for my pellical stage of my Salmon smoking this month.
Worked good, even if it was a bit corny... LOL!


----------



## oddegan (May 3, 2018)

Bwahahahaha! But did the pellicle form nice?


----------



## SonnyE (May 3, 2018)

oddegan said:


> Bwahahahaha! But did the pellicle form nice?



Yep, it did, in fact.
I did turn them over to address the down side.

I think it might keep the birds away, too.... ;):D LOL!

All in the sm00ker now... :)


----------



## oddegan (May 3, 2018)

This is why you should never throw anything out. It just might come in handy one day. This is the argument I make to my wife and she just gives me dirty looks. I do on occasion have to play the card of pointing out the 20 totes of quilting fabric she has in the garage attic. That usually just earns me even dirtier looks.


----------



## SonnyE (May 3, 2018)

oddegan said:


> This is why you should never throw anything out. It just might come in handy one day. This is the argument I make to my wife and she just gives me dirty looks. I do on occasion have to play the card of pointing out the 20 totes of quilting fabric she has in the garage attic. That usually just earns me even dirtier looks.



LOL! Mines a knitter. She needles out all sorts of stuff...
And I'm not telling you a yarn... :D


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2018)

LOL---All kinds of Crocheted things around here through almost 50 years of Marriage!!

Bear


----------

